# Amazon is awesome!!



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have found alot of GOOD VHS MOVIES and a few records also!! (But i mostly find stuff in thrift stores in my area)

What have you gotton from Amazon lately??


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Wut?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

VHS movies.....hmmmm


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Amazon is pretty cool... I ordered something recently... but this forum is meant to be for their digital streaming services.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Love Amazon Prime for purchasing, and you can share with others. Gone are the days of being impatient and paying huge for shipping.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Interesting that the link in the OP goes to ebay.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

> VHS movies.....hmmmm


Yes VHS movies my friend


----------

